# "Unsupported Image Format" in Aperture



## beni_hung (Oct 16, 2009)

I just upgraded from my Canon 20D to the 7D and I ran into my first snag. I have the camera settings to RAW like I always shoot, but when I transfer my pictures to Aperture the thumbnails load on the bottom, but in the main browser and full view the picture just appears as a maroon box with "Unsupported Image Format" in the center. Has anybody else had this issue? It's probably just a setting error on my end, but I can't figure it out to save my life.


----------



## Overread (Oct 16, 2009)

Have you fully updated aperture? RAW formats are often different from camera to camera, even within the same company so its likley that you need to upgrade aperture to get the latest support for this newest camera.


----------



## beni_hung (Oct 16, 2009)

Good thinking! I'll try that out once I get home from work. Thanks!


----------



## beni_hung (Oct 16, 2009)

That didn't work. I was already up to date. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Overread (Oct 16, 2009)

hmm have a look at the aperture website - might be that they simply havn't caught up with the 7D yet or there is some special download you need to get that is not in a general update


----------



## beni_hung (Oct 16, 2009)

I did that too. Nothing. This is frustrating. I've got a new camera that I can't even use all the way.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 16, 2009)

if it is anyhting like Adobe Camera Raw, You will have to Download an updated version of the RAW codec.


----------



## beni_hung (Oct 16, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> if it is anyhting like Adobe Camera Raw, You will have to Download an updated version of the RAW codec.



Is that something that I would get off Apple's website?


----------



## beni_hung (Oct 17, 2009)

Bump

Anybody else experience this. I'm about to break down and buy Lightroom.


----------



## In2daBlue (Oct 18, 2009)

Aperture doesn't support many RAW file formats. Apple should get on the ball and offer upgrades when new cameras come out, but they haven't done that for years. As of 10 months ago, Aperture couldn't take the RAW file format from Nikon's D3 and D700 camera bodies. I don't know if they have patched that or not. Best advice, and you're not going to like this, buy PhotoShop. Adobe does a great job of staying up to date with new RAW formats and will take your RAW image file.


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Oct 18, 2009)

Aperture does not support the 7D... Yet... 

Nice Camera though!


----------



## Garbz (Oct 19, 2009)

Neither does Adobe CameraRAW. Congratulations, you're an early adopter, now calmly sit down and let people actually go through the monumentous task of reverse engineering the retarded proprietary RAW formats.


----------



## inTempus (Oct 19, 2009)

beni_hung said:


> Bump
> 
> Anybody else experience this. I'm about to break down and buy Lightroom.


Buying Lightroom won't solve your problem.  Aperture and Lightroom both need updates to support the 7D's RAW images.  It will be a little while before they release an update, probably a few weeks if you're lucky.  Meanwhile, use DPP that came with your camera.

That's the downside to being an early adopter, you have to wait for all the software manufacturers to catch up.


----------



## dry3210 (Oct 19, 2009)

inTempus said:


> beni_hung said:
> 
> 
> > Bump
> ...


 
I opened a 7D raw file without issues in Lightroom.


----------



## inTempus (Oct 19, 2009)

dry3210 said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > beni_hung said:
> ...


That's cool.  It's still not listed on their site for version 2.5 as being supported.  The last bodies added were the new Nikons (D300s and D3000) and a couple of panasonics.

It must be treating it as a previous Canon RAW file.  I don't know, I don't have a 7D.  But once they do release an update for Lightroom, the conversion will probably look better especially at high ISO.


----------



## icassell (Oct 19, 2009)

From what I understand, the current version of Camera Raw (used by both CS4 and LR2) will open the 7D RAW format, but it is only a BETA and has some issues to be ironed out .   As always happens when a new camera hits the market, it is going to be a bit of time before Apple and Adobe catch up.  Sit back and use DPP which came with your 7D until that happens  .  It would be nice if the manufacturers would give Adobe and Apple a heads-up before they release a new product, so they were on top of things (and it would be nicer if there were a RAW standard rather than all the RAWs being put out there with each camera release).

This reminds me, I wonder if my Capture One from Phase One is updated yet ...


----------



## Garbz (Oct 20, 2009)

dry3210 said:


> I opened a 7D raw file without issues in Lightroom.



You'd be the only one. A quick google search will reveal Lightroom seems to reject somewhere under half of the 7D RAW files, and the files that it does open apparently are of very poor quality, users citing colour problems, and noise problems even at lowest ISO.


----------



## dry3210 (Oct 20, 2009)

Garbz said:


> dry3210 said:
> 
> 
> > I opened a 7D raw file without issues in Lightroom.
> ...


 
I only tried one file so I can't add any more to this


----------



## icassell (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, I picked up my 7D yesterday so I'll have to try LR and see what happens.  I don't think Capture One has the 7D RAW yet either ...


----------

